# Jotted Line Leather Kindle Cover



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello, I posted on here several years ago offering a beautiful leather Kindle cover from The Jotted Line. The business has been closed now for several years but I have several dozen covers left over which I am selling for a really good price. You *do not have to pay for them* until you receive them. They are $12 each and that includes shipping. You can see them at www.jottedline.com Scroll down towards the bottom. I have my email there where you can contact me and give me your address. Once you receive it you can pay me thru Paypal or just mail me a check. Put "Note Pads" or "Kindle Cover" in the subject line.
Thanks Mike


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I sent you an email. They look beautiful.


----------



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks. They are very nice.
Did you send it to [email protected]?
I haven't received it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I used the link on your page. You should get it now. I had wifi on at my office and it blocked it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you happen to have any of the leather sleeves available?


----------



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes I do. You can go to www.jottedline.com for instructions or just email me at [email protected] and give me your address. They are $12 and that includes shipping.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They are beautiful sleeves.


----------



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks, I have a couple of dozen left.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The Jotted Line said:


> Thanks, I have a couple of dozen left.


My son is looking for a cover for his basic Kindle. Are these sleeves still available? Would it fit the basic model? Thanks!


----------



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

They are still available and they will fit the basic model.
Go to www.jottedline.com for ordering instructions.

Thanks


----------

